# The Rasterbator



## TBone (Apr 26, 2007)

This is a great way to make HUGE prints. Some of them can look pretty amazing. Two people could wheatpaste the side of a building with flyers/propaganda/art/whatever statement they want fairly quickly it's cheap and like I said huge. There is a standalone program on this site for free that is extremely simple to use. You just put whatever image you want into and it converts it to a multi page .pdf file that you simply print out and you put the pages together.

http://homokaasu.org/rasterbator/

Here are a few examples - 






















Post edited by: TBone, at: 2007/04/26 05:50


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 26, 2007)

i have this program, it's pretty sweet.


----------



## chickenbone (Apr 26, 2007)

I used this to get a giant picture of the dead pope in my room. putting it together was barrels of fun.


----------



## angelenesdreams (Oct 29, 2009)

holy crap...this is fucking awesome.


----------



## arice (Dec 3, 2009)

This was ridiculously easy and awesome. thanks!


----------

